# Did John Lennon Sell His Soul To The Devil



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I was listening to Coast To Coast and this topic came up. Too bad the topic only lasted an hour. I found it quite interesting.

There is a website that for this: www.thelennonprophecy.com


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I heard the interviews and visted the site..I dunno. I guess I would have to read the book but at this point I'm not too terribly convinced Lennon made a pact with the devil for fame, or that he prophesized his own death...but that pic with him in front of that sign: "The best way to go is by M&D C..." Mark David Chapman gave me the willies.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually, the truth is John Lennon's talent was God-given , but when he was a young teenager he foolishly traded his soul to the devil for a Chesterfield and a nudie magazine.


----------

